# in wall mounts



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

hey guys 
i am trying to build my own in wall speakers. the only thing i can find are these
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=302-520
but then i saw the shipping weight 9 lbs 
then i look at the loaded in walls speakers and they are only 8.2 lbs
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-036

so i called PE ant they said that the loss of .8 lbs was the mdf cut out for the speakers  
do they assume we are all retarded
the entire replacement panel is only 1.3 lbs
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=302-490

OK so my question is does anybody know how i can get some of these with out paying $60 for shipping


----------

